# Closed Captioning on the 922? ...



## speedmaster (Nov 28, 2006)

Is there a way to enable subtitles for most things I watch? Is this more a function of the receiver or the TV?

We have the 922 receiver and a new Vizio 47" LCD.

Thanks in advance!

Chris


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Look under *Menu*->*Settings*->*Closed Captioning* for the settings including on or off.


----------



## speedmaster (Nov 28, 2006)

l8er said:


> Look under *Menu*->*Settings*->*Closed Captioning* for the settings including on or off.


Perfect, thanks!


----------

